# Conformation Ratings



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

how good a confirmation shot does it have to be?

shes only 3 in this pic


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Really need good side on photos from a low angle, and from a good distance of approx 15m.

Cant obtain alot from this photo, except to say more of a refined, longer striding type suited to english.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok I don't have great pictures...

This is her when I got her! I hate her neck..Can you reccomend anything I can do to make is thicker?


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> Ok I don't have great pictures...
> 
> This is her when I got her! I hate her neck..Can you reccomend anything I can do to make is thicker?


I only advise on conformation, Im sure there will be others happy to help out with training tips. 

Appears to have a longer body type, but hard to rate with confidence from photos provided.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my first pony, Amanda. 12. hands, 20+ years old. We think she was a Quarter horse/Shetland cross.
This picture was from when she first came, she became a much better weight with regular riding.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd love to get another opinion on Roxy. She's a 7 year old QH/Tb/Whelsh/Belgian and I use her for hunters, however in most of these pictures she was about 6. Sorry the two correct confo pictures aren't great. It's very difficult to get her to stand still long enough while she's squared up nicely. Also, the head on picture was when she was 5 (so no, she is not that fat now) but it might give you another angle on her front legs. If you can't see anything with these pictures, that's fine. Thanks!


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

can you do Bakkir for me? He is an SE Arabian. 2 yrs old and a pasture puff in these pics. He will be my trail horse and I hope to be able to do CTR's and Endurance with him.

http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp239/cnigh_2008/Bakkir_July2010_014.jpg


http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp239/cnigh_2008/Bakkir_July2010_011.jpg

(I can't seem to link the pictures ??)


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry neither of these have her standing perfectly square but the angle should be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Paint/Pinto filly, coming 2 in march, sorry the pictures arent great. 

Click on people's faces in the photo to tag them.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

See if this works


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

[Here is my first pony, Amanda. 12. hands, 20+ years old. We think she was a Quarter horse/Shetland cross. This picture was from when she first came, she became a much better weight with regular riding.









Shorter limbs, flat and long arm, closed shoulder and elbow joints, blade slightly upright but has good extra length. The fore has scope for stride extension and appears as the strength of the topline.

The back may be a touch longer but cant complain, it is very well supported by a very deep girth.

The crop is certainly shorter, and if that hind leg was pulled under correctly I believe the upper hind bone structer would be shown as being significantly lean.

Nice height/length ratio and I suggest would throws to English once fit. Best on flat, probably dressage stuff suits best.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

I'd love to get another opinion on Roxy. She's a 7 year old QH/Tb/Whelsh/Belgian and I use her for hunters, however in most of these pictures she was about 6. Sorry the two correct confo pictures aren't great. It's very difficult to get her to stand still long enough while she's squared up nicely. Also, the head on picture was when she was 5 (so no, she is not that fat now) but it might give you another angle on her front legs. If you can't see anything with these pictures, that's fine. Thanks! 

Well proportioned limbs, closed elbow and shoulder joints leading to slightly upright blade meaning wither is slightly set forward. Neck set is nice.

Back a touch on the longer side, although it is supported by a fairly deep girth. The hind is OK and probably the strength of the topline.

Nice even height/length ratio, leaner muscle type throws bias slightly to english. Hunting suits.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Horsegears said:


> [Here is my first pony, Amanda. 12. hands, 20+ years old. We think she was a Quarter horse/Shetland cross. This picture was from when she first came, she became a much better weight with regular riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! She was a wonderful pony, I only ever did trail riding with her and a little jumping.
She kept up well with my mom's Arab and was always sound barefoot on the rocky side roads.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Sorry neither of these have her standing perfectly square but the angle should be good.









Thoroughbred leggy, flat arm, wither slightly setr forward. Back is longer, girth is slightly shallow, possibly a small issue with back. Hind is leaner.

Overall a good & even height/length ratio. Leaner muscle type and throws to english, can probably jump but may be best suited to flat work.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Paint/Pinto filly, coming 2 in march, sorry the pictures arent great. 


  


Age considered.

Fairly leggy, prefered closed shoulder and elbow joints. Blade may be slightly short, although this can be expected to lengthen with maturity.

Back a touch longer, girth is a little shallow encouraging stride extension. Hind on the leaner side.

Overall may develop towards a longer body type, leaner muscles indicating endurance and a relaxed longer stride. Throws to english. Flat dressage work likely to suit.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Even arabina limb length, arm a tough upright, shoulder joint slightly open. Distance between chest and wither via the topline shorter than ideal.

Back a touch on the longer side, girth is shallow, which suits this horse. Hind is also lean which aids endurance.

Very elegant type. Nice height/length ratio, refinded relaxed/endurance muscle type as per breed. Although hind is lean, I fancy gallops/low jumps may be best option over pure endurance, see how you go.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

8 year old QH gelding. He'll be 10 this spring. These pics are a little old, but he hasn't changed much. A bit out of shape here as he was not being ridden do to an injury.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Could you possibly tell me anything with Buttercup? She's 11 or 12 and is grade, but thought to be a quarter pony. I barrel race and pole bend her along with a few other speed events and I show her in halter/showmanship and a few pleasure classes and fun shows.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Horsegears said:


> Well proportioned limbs, closed elbow and shoulder joints leading to slightly upright blade meaning wither is slightly set forward. Neck set is nice.
> 
> Back a touch on the longer side, although it is supported by a fairly deep girth. The hind is OK and probably the strength of the topline.
> 
> Nice even height/length ratio, leaner muscle type throws bias slightly to english. Hunting suits.


Thanks so much! That's very similar to what I was thinking about her conformation. It's good to know I was fairly accurate


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> 8 year old QH gelding. He'll be 10 this spring. These pics are a little old, but he hasn't changed much. A bit out of shape here as he was not being ridden do to an injury.
> 
> Limbs shorter and stocky, blade has good length although sligthly upright. The back is a good even length and is well supported by a deep girth. The hind is strong and is the strength of a fairly well balanced topline. On teh longer side overall, nice neck set, Western probably suits best.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Could you possibly tell me anything with Buttercup? She's 11 or 12 and is grade, but thought to be a quarter pony. I barrel race and pole bend her along with a few other speed events and I show her in halter/showmanship and a few pleasure classes and fun shows.









Very intersting type

Limbs are longer in relation to height- yet remain strong. Closed shoudler joint providing a very well sloped shoulder blade and very good well set back wither which pasterns also match. Back and girth are both a good/even lengths. Hind length is OK and picks up some extra strength with good coverage of muscle mass.

Overall is on the longer side. Muscle type is also bulky indicating speed and strength. These are certainly western traits. Apart from this also posseses a number of good english traits like the sloped blade, so a versatile type, and although bes suited to western, some english not totally out of the question. Very good type.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What do you think of Molly, my 7-yr old OTTB? She's not squared up, sorry, but maybe you can get an idea of her body structure at least.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

What do you think of Molly, my 7-yr old OTTB? She's not squared up, sorry, but maybe you can get an idea of her body structure at least.










A little restricted by photo.

Closed shoudler joint and well sloped blade giving a well set back wither and plenty of scope for stride extension. Good neck set. Nice even back length (not too long), hind may possibly be a touch lean, which suits this one. Great shading. Surprisingly shorter head. As a racehorse a longer distance type with good endurance. Rarer refined uphill type well suited to dressage and eventing off the track. Certainly has value as an english type..


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

_A little restricted by photo._

_Closed shoudler joint and well sloped blade giving a well set back wither and plenty of scope for stride extension. Good neck set. Nice even back length (not too long), hind may possibly be a touch lean, which suits this one. Great shading. Surprisingly shorter head. As a racehorse a longer distance type with good endurance. Rarer refined uphill type well suited to dressage and eventing off the track. Certainly has value as an english type.. _

On revising photo, I believe hind is strong.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Finishing up this thread, thanks to all those who listed and I trust you got some value out of it.


----------

